# Satnav Tom Tom/Garmin??



## babydays (3 Dec 2009)

Very interested in getting a Satnav from a generous santa!
Would be using it mainly in Ireland but occassionally in NL,  France an UK.

Which is the most user friendly, best package? 
I've heard that Garmin is recommended for Ireland? Like the look of the TOm TOm XXL 5 inch screen.....

any recommendations?


----------



## hopalong (3 Dec 2009)

ive got a garmin,and am happy with it.its not always 100% correct,but id be lost without it.used it in australia recently,and only wrong once.whichever one you get ,its mainly being faimilar with the menues makes it easy to use.


----------



## Leo (3 Dec 2009)

Garmin use Navteq maps which have the best coverage in Ireland. 

Take a look at their site and use the comparrison tool to select which model suits you best based on the fatures you want.
Leo


----------



## LS400 (3 Dec 2009)

ToM TOm is generally more expensive and seen as more up market. Garmin is a sat nav with out the extra bells and whistles.


----------



## mathepac (3 Dec 2009)

Leo said:


> Garmin use Navteq maps which have the best coverage in Ireland...


+1. Very reliable across UK & The Mainland as well, IME. The only funny I had was being sent to a Fiat Service Station in Switzerland instead of the hotel I wanted.  and no I wasn't driving a Fiat.


----------



## Padraigb (3 Dec 2009)

I can't comment on the differences, because I never used a TomTom. I have used my Garmin in Ireland and France.

While it can be useful, I learned not to rely on it too much, particularly in planning routes. It is generally very useful in towns.


----------



## j26 (3 Dec 2009)

Any gps using Navteq maps will be good.  The map coverage for Ireland is better.

I got an Aldi one a while back and it's great, and has Navteq maps of all of Europe on it.  For the number of times we rely on it, it's perfect.


----------



## hopalong (3 Dec 2009)

the bluetooth is handy for using your mobile while your driving.i have a garmin.


----------



## packard (4 Dec 2009)

I'm a Garmin man myself, friend got a Tom Tom a few weeks ago, not very user friendly in comparrison


----------



## mathepac (4 Dec 2009)

hopalong said:


> the bluetooth is handy for using your mobile while your driving.i have a garmin.


Not all GPS units have Bluetooth.


----------



## Leo (4 Dec 2009)

LS400 said:


> ToM TOm is generally more expensive and seen as more up market. Garmin is a sat nav with out the extra bells and whistles.


 
Where are you getting this from??? What bells and whistles do the Tom Tom's have that Garmin don't?


----------



## packard (4 Dec 2009)

leo said:


> where are you getting this from??? What bells and whistles do the tom tom's have that garmin don't?


 +1


----------



## tosullivan (4 Dec 2009)

packard said:


> I'm a Garmin man myself, friend got a Tom Tom a few weeks ago, not very user friendly in comparrison


 I disagree. I think TomTom is a lot more user friendly than the Garmins I have seen

Plus you can use the TYRE software for the TomTom using google earth to plot your personalised POI's


----------



## babydays (5 Dec 2009)

thanks a lot for the replies. 

I tried out a Garmin in Halfords - but there seemed to be something wrong with the trial one - it couldn't find the addresses I inputed. The salesperson couldnt' work out why it wasn't responding. 

I trying to find out is there somewhere I could rent one (other than renting a car from a car rental that has them!) just to see whether I like them or not!

Sounds like more people are in favour of the garmin....

tks for the input.


----------



## gebbel (5 Dec 2009)

I personally prefer TomTom. There is a perception that their Map coverage for Ireland is inferior to Garmin's. I never found any evidence of this, having used both.


----------



## hopalong (5 Dec 2009)

you really need to be outdoors when using a satnav as it has to pick up the satellites to locate where you are and it can map where you want to go.


----------



## tosullivan (5 Dec 2009)

The maps on TomTom are exactly what you see on Google Earth...so you cant say their maps are not up to par with Garmin


----------



## Carolina (5 Dec 2009)

babydays said:


> I trying to find out is there somewhere I could rent one (other than renting a car from a car rental that has them!) just to see whether I like them or not!


[broken link removed]


----------



## babydays (5 Dec 2009)

Carolina said:


> [broken link removed]



I contacted them but haven't received a response yet - 48 hours. I'll try calling too.


----------



## mystry4all (5 Dec 2009)

HEY,

I do live in NL...We have a TOm TOm...used in France, Germany, Switserland, Denmark and is excellent. i have used Garmin in Ireland and is very bad instead of a TomTom....Its very up to dated. The garmin isnt i felt. 

Tomtom is user frindly as well...As i found


----------



## allthedoyles (5 Dec 2009)

We have used both Tom Tom and Garmin , and found Tom-Tom the best one


----------



## babydays (6 Dec 2009)

Great.

Another question - the big 5 inch screen of TOm Tom sounds great but would it hinder visibility?  A great hulk of a thing on the dashboard sounds like a bit of an obstruction. Is it better to go for a smaller screen???


----------



## roker (6 Dec 2009)

I have written a letter of complaint to Garmin and the product support is not interested.
I purchased my Garmin in February and down loaded the latest maps. Driving around Ireland it does not recognise the new motorways Cork to Dublin and constant tried to re direct me. I went into some of retail stores recently and the new roads are still not in the new Garmins on display. Garmin now want €80 to update the maps for a unit that is not yet out of it’s warranty period. They cannot guarantee that the new roads are on the update either.


----------



## Pee (6 Dec 2009)

roker said:


> I have written a letter of complaint to Garmin and the product support is not interested.
> I purchased my Garmin in February and down loaded the latest maps. Driving around Ireland it does not recognise the new motorways Cork to Dublin and constant tried to re direct me. I went into some of retail stores recently and the new roads are still not in the new Garmins on display. Garmin now want €80 to update the maps for a unit that is not yet out of it’s warranty period. They cannot guarantee that the new roads are on the update either.


 
Isn't that one of the problems with Satnavs in Ireland, there are so many changes to the national roads with bypasses and motorways being added that maps aren't getting a chance to catch up. 

I really dont see the point of a Satnav in Ireland except maybe for city driving.


----------



## hopalong (6 Dec 2009)

anyone similiar problems with tomtom


----------



## mystry4all (6 Dec 2009)

no i hadnt such problems wITH TOm tom


----------



## roker (6 Dec 2009)

€80 is an extortionate amount to charge for an update (half of the original price). + they have a poor product support. You can look these up on Epinion www.epinions.com/GPS_Devices--garmin
The original update took 10 hrs on my PC (broadband) None of the retailers could supply a hardware update.
How much would it cost to update a Tom Tom map?


----------



## RedTop (7 Dec 2009)

I read an article in one of the car magazines comparing both Tom Tom and Garmin.  They are pretty close, with each one having small benefits over the other in different areas. What swung me was a client of mine who lives in the UK travels to Ireland regularly and he used both and said the Tom Tom was better.  However, you need to compare Apples to Apples, as an entry level Tom Tom is inferior to a top end Garmin and vice-versa.  I would definitely stay away from any of the other generic brands. Stick with either Tom Tom or Garmin and I would recommend getting a larger screen if available.  My Tom Tom got me through France on a 3 week tour and paid for itself just on that trip.  Yo also need to make sure you keep the software updated and get European Maps up front if you plan on using in the Continent.  I found Tom Tom customer service very responsive in dealing with one small software glitch I had within the warranty period.  Good Luck !


----------



## tosullivan (7 Dec 2009)

I wouldn't bother with the big screens...the original smaller screens are more than sufficient. You get used to voice commands after a short time and a quick glance at the screen every now & again will suffice.  I have even got a "Silent Voice" downloaded on my TT as I just want to hear the speed cam alerts and no voice commands


----------

